
Goldman Sachs Drops Out of R3 Blockchain Group - wclax04
http://www.wsj.com/articles/goldman-sachs-drops-out-of-r3-blockchain-group-1479730906?mod=e2fb
======
VMG
Over at /r/bitcoin
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/5e3y7b/goldman_sac...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/5e3y7b/goldman_sachs_drops_out_of_r3_blockchain_group/)

